# APRIL 2016 STATUS - FLORIDA RIDESHARE INSURANCE OPTIONS



## HONEST UBER DRIVER (Apr 29, 2016)

*PLEASE post any current, and verified information regarding FLORIDA's auto insurance situation, related to "ridesharing".*

*As of the last 24 hours (April 28th 2016), the following auto insurance companies, for auto insurance in the state of FLORIDA, regarding "RIDESHARE" endorsement, or, related were called, with the results of:*

*Progressive - NO
DATE: APRIL 2016*

*Amica - NO
DATE: APRIL 2016*

*Additionally, Geico's website does NOT list FLORIDA as a state with "ridesharing" available at this time.*

*PLEASE correct me if I am wrong, but, I personally spoke to 1. Progressive, 2. Amica within the last 24 hours, via telephone, and both said a clear, "NO".*

*Also, does anyone have commercial insurance as an UberX, and/or UberSELECT driver, who lives in FLORIDA?
I need some clarification on if Uber allows it. I have heard several times now that Uber does NOT want you to get commercial insurance, if, you are not an UberBLACK, or, UberLUX driver. I have also heard several times that if you ARE an UberX, and/or UberSELECT driver, and you DO get commercial insurance, you WILL be deactivated as a driver. ANY CONFIRMATION IS VERY MUCH APPRECIATED. Thank you.*


----------



## HONEST UBER DRIVER (Apr 29, 2016)

UPDATE:
Liberty Mutual of Florida said in March 2016, via telephone, "you have to have 2 cars registered in your name, both on the policy, and can only do Uber/Rideshare driving part time, under 50% of your total miles, with only 1 car, not both of them". Then, you can add the "rideshare endorsement" for a nice fee amount, (was not cheap, was quoted over $100 extra, aside from needing to own a 2nd car).


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

HONEST UBER DRIVER said:


> UPDATE:
> Liberty Mutual of Florida said in March 2016, via telephone, "you have to have 2 cars registered in your name, both on the policy, and can only do Uber/Rideshare driving part time, under 50% of your total miles, with only 1 car, not both of them". Then, you can add the "rideshare endorsement" for a nice fee amount, (was not cheap, was quoted over $100 extra, aside from needing to own a 2nd car).


$100.00 per month or for the polic


----------



## HONEST UBER DRIVER (Apr 29, 2016)

Was quoted price increase of, at least, $100.00 ADDITIONAL a month, $1,200/year, and higher. That is after having a policy that covers 2 cars, not 1 car, both REGISTERED in your name, and, giving a proper estimate of your miles. The end result is a policy that was already much higher than average, and finally adding at least $100/month additional to that, and, only driving "part time". Driving full time, or, not driving at all, is my choices, personally.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2016)

Progressive is hostile towards uber drivers. Period.
I was leasing a car and was going to finance it because inwas earning suchbabgreatbincome with uber and had been driving for uber for 3 weeks when a hit and run driver hit me while I was on a trip with passengers and the cops found her...now Progressive has canncelled my insurance and is threatening me and NO ONE WILL INSURE ME NOW....neither for private use insurance they want $400 a month or for commercial insurance I have been quoted $13,000 a year. And my car payment is $515. So Progressive has litterally caused me to be jobless homeless and destitute. I had to dump the car today and I am so ticked off.


----------



## Sli (May 12, 2016)

Go tickets from dot now my insurance was cancelled because I work for uber


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

Screwedbyinsurance said:


> Progressive is hostile towards uber drivers. Period.
> I was leasing a car and was going to finance it because inwas earning suchbabgreatbincome with uber and had been driving for uber for 3 weeks when a hit and run driver hit me while I was on a trip with passengers and the cops found her...now Progressive has canncelled my insurance and is threatening me and NO ONE WILL INSURE ME NOW....neither for private use insurance they want $400 a month or for commercial insurance I have been quoted $13,000 a year. And my car payment is $515. So Progressive has litterally caused me to be jobless homeless and destitute. I had to dump the car today and I am so ticked off.


Progressive is NOT the cause of any adverse conditions in your life. That's all on YOU. It was your choice to drive for Uber knowing the questionable insurance issues involved with personal policies, being aware that the low per mile rates are not conducive to making any reasonable profits, and literally breaking the law by committing insurance fraud in the process.

I'm sorry, but you get no sympathy from me. You want to go along with Uber and ignore state laws and regulations about this business, then deal with the consequences. In an accident and Uber was no help ?? What a shock.

Now you understand the reality of being involved with this company. Be smart and STAY FAR AWAY !!!!


----------

